# Radhose ohne unterwäsche???



## lordpoldy (22. März 2010)

Hi, 
habe mal eine Frage, habe in der jetztigen bike gelesen das man unter einer Polsterfahrradhose keine Unterwäsche tragen sollte!
Stimmt das?
Wenn ja warum ist das so?


----------



## trek 6500 (22. März 2010)

jepp. nähte würden stören - reiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (22. März 2010)

Was soll es auch bringen, extra nahtlose und scheuerstellenfreie Sitzflächen etc an der Hose zu haben, wenn das dann wieder mit Nähten und Scheuerstellen durch Unterwäsche ausgehebelt wird? Mal abgesehen von dem optimierten Feuchtigkeitstransport, der durch die passenden Materialien und den Aufbau der Hose realisiert wird und dann gleichfalls nicht so zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## BruciesCardio (22. März 2010)

Is auch viel luftiger unten rum. Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## lordpoldy (22. März 2010)

Werde ich dann beim nächsten mal ausprobieren, bin bis jetzt immer mit gefahren, ohne ist bestimmt erstmal ein komisches gefühl


----------



## trek 6500 (22. März 2010)

nein , die hose liegt ja so eng an , da merkst du nix - also , ich hab´s nie als komisch empfunden - is nur ne kopfsache


----------



## lordpoldy (23. März 2010)

Habe es heute probiert ohne, habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel unterschied gemerkt, beim nächsten mal wieder mit, glaube ich zu mindest


----------



## blacy (23. März 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Habe es heute probiert ohne, habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel unterschied gemerkt, beim nächsten mal wieder mit, glaube ich zu mindest



Mir hat mal jemand erzählt dass ohne besser für die Familienplanung ist 

Evtl. motiviert dich das ja mehr


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2010)

..wenn du nix gemerkt hast , is doch gut , warum willst du dann wieder was drunter zieh´n ????


----------



## Matte (23. März 2010)

Was für ein Thread.


----------



## reifenfresser (23. März 2010)

Ohne Unterwäsche. ganz klar.
Und ohne Radlerhose. auch ganz klar. dann hast die den absoluten ÖKO Style!

Und was natürlich ist kann ja nicht schlecht sein...musst dann allerdings auch passend einen Sattelbezug aus hanf kaufen.




Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (23. März 2010)

blacy schrieb:


> Mir hat mal jemand erzählt dass ohne besser für die Familienplanung ist
> 
> Evtl. motiviert dich das ja mehr



Bin schon Papa und das in einer lang jährigen Beziehung.... da ist das alles nicht mehr so wichtig 

Habe vorher auch nix aufgescheuert gehabt... von daher weiß ich nicht warum ich keine tragen sollte... aber mal abwarten.

Natürlich ist nicht so ganz mein Ding, aber Hanf ist immer gut


----------



## Al_Borland (23. März 2010)

Wenn's aus Komfortgründen keinen Unterschied für dich macht (würde ich bezweifeln, oder die Hose ist Mist), dann sieh's mal so: Du musst ne Unterhose weniger waschen (lassen). 

Gepolsterte Radhose mit Unterhose ist blöd.


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. März 2010)

Selbst die meisten Frauen fahren ohne...


----------



## lordpoldy (23. März 2010)

Hmm... ob meine Hosen Toll sind weiß ich nicht. Ist keine Hose für 200 dabei... aber Northwave & Gonso sind schon dabei. Heute hatte ich die NW an. Naja vielleicht war die Tour zu kurz.


----------



## kantelezi (23. März 2010)

Wenn es dich so sehr stört ohne Unterhose zu fahren kannst dir auch eine extra Redunterhose kaufen gibt es sogar mit Sitzpolster....


----------



## gwittmac (23. März 2010)

Wenn's Dir mit Unterhose nicht zwickt und Du Dich dabei besser fühlst, fahr mit Unterhose. Ich mach das schon seit Jahren so, auch wenn die Kumpels auf Transalp immer lästern. Ich fühl mich damit wohl, und nur das ist mir wichtig. Also lass Dir keinen Blödsinn erzählen, fahr wie es Dir am besten taugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (23. März 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Selbst die meisten Frauen fahren ohne...


Da erinnert man sich doch gerne an die damalige Cannondale Chain Gang zurück, als die Radhosen noch schwarz-*weiß* waren und man sich im Rennen über jede Pfütze freute 

@lordpoldy
Wenn es Dir ohne Unterhose zu "luftig" ist, dann zieh Dir einfach eine Bikeshort über die Lycra.


----------



## lordpoldy (23. März 2010)

Ich gucke mal was ich mache, ohne Unterhose fühle ich mich irgendwie nackt, aber auf der nächsten längeren Tour werde ich es mal versuchen. Aber ne unterhose packe ich mir dann ins gepäck


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. März 2010)

Das Thema wird auch von Mädels heiß diskutiert: http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/couple2/__f10751_couple2-Fahrrad-fahren-Immer-diese-Blicke.html


----------

